# Orange TT



## d13rce (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi folks, I have just got me an orange TT. Thought the best thing would be to get registered on here and see what the future could hold for my new toy! gonna keep her as is at the moment, I will try and get some pictures posted eventually. I am planning on doing some tuning next year. Gonna spend this year getting used to her and dreaming of more horses!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NIce colour :wink: 
Don't forget to join the TTOC


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome and nice choice 

... I will give you 4 weeks max, before you start adding your own personal touches :lol:

enjoy !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi d13rce, Welcome to the TTF, Nice & unusual colour for a Mk1. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome colour  welcome.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

I looked for this colour when buying! Still like it a lot!

Stuart.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

great car great colour get some pics up when you can !


----------



## vaglover (May 1, 2012)

love that colour


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just noticed it is a 225 you don't get many 225s in orange 8)


----------



## d13rce (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes. I am in Texas Houston at the moment with work and the missus has the car! only got it a couple weeks ago, I aint even had the chance to drive it yet. I get home on sunday so I am gonna be filling her up and going out for a sunday drive.

I have heard that there were only 15 mk1 in this orange colour? I have to admit the colour was a big selling point. Also ordered some plasti dip spray. going to turn the chrome work matt balck for a while see if it sets the orange off more.

I have never used a forum before so it will take a while to get usd to navagating the system to get the info I need. Looking forward to maybe meeting up with some of you to compare hardware!


----------



## d13rce (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi folks. Been really busy with work and not had time to visit the forum as much as I would like. Used the forum for many tips/tricks and details inc sourcing parts for brembo brake replacement parts.

Thinking about selling my car. Family is expanding and I need more room.

Can anyone give me some advice regards best places to post it? As I have not been an active member on here so I cannot access the FOR SALE threads. I will have the car posted on autotrader and ebay. Going to give pistonheads a good swerve as I don't want time wasters/test pilots.

Really reluctant sale and the car wont go unless I get what I think its worth.

Going to keep to the Audi marque but got to go bigger.........

Thanks.


----------



## PapaTT (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice colour  
Best place to post ad :When I was looking (over a year) for a TT, I looked at Autotrader, Ebay, Pistonheads and Gumtree.
Got most luck with Autotrader then Ebay.

Good luck with sale.


----------



## d13rce (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, Yeah, not got it on gumtree yet but I will go and post it soon. Had loads of interest and a guys coming to view tomorrow so might not need to do much more......

Will really miss the car when its gone but looking forward to a new one..........


----------

